# Trailers In High Demand



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Much like used cars, I'd imagine the used horse trailer market is also experiencing 'shortages'. It's all supply and demand in my area. Why pay new prices for a used trailer, when you can get exactly what horse trailer you want from the manufacturer?

That's what I'm seeing in the midwest (Michigan) anyways. Prices are slowly creeping back down on horse trailers, horses, and even tack, but everything is still priced high.


----------



## Colt17 (Aug 7, 2017)

ClearDonkey said:


> Much like used cars, I'd imagine the used horse trailer market is also experiencing 'shortages'. It's all supply and demand in my area. Why pay new prices for a used trailer, when you can get exactly what horse trailer you want from the manufacturer?
> 
> That's what I'm seeing in the midwest (Michigan) anyways. Prices are slowly creeping back down on horse trailers, horses, and even tack, but everything is still priced high.


I am just very confused about this brave new world that we are now in. On one hand, many people are ready to get evicted from their house, and on the other hand, I see many people buying brand new very expensive luxury cars. Just seems like the entire economy is out of wack. I did have one manufacturer tell me materials were an issue, and also finding labor. I also read where horse prices are at an all time high. A year and a half ago buying a horse was probably the last thing people were thinking about buying seeing many of us were concerned about just feeding our family let alone a 1,000 lb plus animal that eats like a horse.


----------



## ferricyanide (Jan 14, 2020)

I think the problem is, the people getting evicted are the people that couldnt afford a horse/car/house anyways. I was planning to watch housing prices drop last year and snatch one up. I couldnt have been more wrong. 😅


----------



## Colt17 (Aug 7, 2017)

ferricyanide said:


> I think the problem is, the people getting evicted are the people that couldnt afford a horse/car/house anyways. I was planning to watch housing prices drop last year and snatch one up. I couldnt have been more wrong. 😅


I agree, I thought housing prices would drop a year ago, instead, reaching record highs, like the stock market. Everything just seems unsustainable now. However seems like tremendous demand for everything now from cars to houses and horses.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Google "K shaped recovery." The rich get richer and the poor get poorer. Existing trends of income inequality have just been exacerbated by the pandemic. People who could afford to have horses were already among the better-off portion of the population, and most of them are actually better off now than when the whole thing started, at least on paper.

And, yes, materials and labor shortages. I ordered my trailer in November and got it, after a number of delays, at the end of May. They kept me pretty up-to-date on things and they experienced delays due to both labor and materials.

AND when I went to get my WD hitch, I found that there wasn't a lot of selection right now again because of materials shortages. So if you plan on getting a specialty hitch, you have that to look forward to as well.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Mod Note.*

Just a quick reminder that we are trying to keep this Forum a Covid Free Zone.

Please try to not bring politics or too much off track Covid discussion into the thread.


----------



## Colt17 (Aug 7, 2017)

I should add I am looking at ordering an 2022 F350 and the dealers are telling me 1 year out for delivery. Actually 1 year out for the trailer and truck would work for me as my horse is not quite ready for traveling. Imagine the strain on businesses if they need a F350 for work.


----------



## Colt17 (Aug 7, 2017)

ACinATX said:


> Google "K shaped recovery." The rich get richer and the poor get poorer. Existing trends of income inequality have just been exacerbated by the pandemic. People who could afford to have horses were already among the better-off portion of the population, and most of them are actually better off now than when the whole thing started, at least on paper.
> 
> And, yes, materials and labor shortages. I ordered my trailer in November and got it, after a number of delays, at the end of May. They kept me pretty up-to-date on things and they experienced delays due to both labor and materials.
> 
> AND when I went to get my WD hitch, I found that there wasn't a lot of selection right now again because of materials shortages. So if you plan on getting a specialty hitch, you have that to look forward to as well.


Could you tell me what brand trailer you purchased?
Thanks


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I got an Equispirit and I am VERY happy with the trailer and with the whole process. They had great communication and really were willing to work with me to modify it any way I wanted. The salesman was very knowledgable and actually tried to talk me out of a couple of upgrades. The guy who delivered it had also just spent a day doing warranty work for another trailer, so I felt good that they would honor their warranty. The quality of the trailer is great. Oh, and their after service was great. The first WD hitch I got turned out to be the wrong kind, and when I asked the sales guy about it he brought in the owner and together they helped me find a hitch that would work.



https://equispirit.com/


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

I had two horse trailers. One was a vintage 1975 homemade combo/sorta that I paid $1200 for about three-four years ago. I advertised it on craig's for $2k and sold it almost overnight. 13x6 floor with a feed area storage underneath. Good trailer but I wanted to do some building and didn't need two stock trailers.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

trailscout said:


> I had two horse trailers. One was a vintage 1975 homemade combo/sorta that I paid $1200 for about three-four years ago. I advertised it on craig's for $2k and sold it almost overnight. 13x6 floor with a feed area storage underneath. Good trailer but I wanted to do some building and didn't need two stock trailers.


That's crazy talk!!! I have one parked out back that I bought for $600 about 30 some odd years ago. I was going to turn it into a chicken coop but now you've got me thinking!!! I could be RICH!


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Sell it and even with the price of building materials you can build a Taj Mahal for your chickens.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm seriously going to go take a good look at it. I think it's in pretty good shape actually. Tires have got to be dry rotted by now though.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

The contradictions during this pandemic have become the norm. While a lot of people are losing jobs and needing help to put food on the table and paying rent, others seem to be doing better than before the pandemic. Going back to last Christmas, retailers set all kinds of records as people spend more money during the holidays than ever before. At the beginning of the year our regional horse trailer dealers were full of trailers, perked shoulder to shoulder in their lots. Now, they are empty. The same can be said for those who sell off road vehicles and bikes. Some of this may be explained by the cruise ship industry being shelved. But not all of it.


----------

